# Canon EOS R Focus Stacking



## davholla (Sep 20, 2019)

Has anyone tried this?  Any thoughts?   What lens have you used?  Any examples?

I actually meant the RP


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 20, 2019)

Do you have an example?


----------



## davholla (Sep 20, 2019)

No I want to know if others have - I don't own it.


----------

